# Have land need dogs for rabbits near midway



## RLykens (Dec 5, 2016)

I lease 980 acres near midway GA and it has a decent rabbit population from what I can tell. I don't have any dogs but would love to watch the dogs run and shoot a few rabbits. Located near Savannah in midway GA.


----------



## fblakely (Dec 5, 2016)

*Rabbit Hunting*

Hi, I have some rabbit dogs, my name Fred Blakely 904-534-5018


----------



## RLykens (Dec 6, 2016)

Awesome I'll give ya a call


----------



## fblakely (Dec 6, 2016)

*rabbit dogs*

Hi, I also live in Rincon.Ga


----------



## RLykens (Dec 7, 2016)

Tried to call you. How would you like to hunt Sunday afternoon?


----------



## rusty white (Dec 10, 2016)

*rabbit hunting*

What is your phone number?


----------



## fblakely (Dec 11, 2016)

RLykens said:


> Tried to call you. How would you like to hunt Sunday afternoon?



I'm sorry, I was spinning time with my kids and grandson. Yes I hunt on Sunday, I call you. My phone sucks, text me .


----------

